# JSF grundsätzlich



## OSteNfanT (30. Aug 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mal eine Frage allgemein zu JSF.

Ich habe mir inzwischen sogar ein hochgelobtes Buch über JSF gekauft und gelesen, finde es auch klasse, bis auf eine Kleinigkeit: Weder im Buch noch irgendwo sonst konnte ich bislang eine vernünftige Anleitung für die Konfiguration der web.xml finden, immer taucht die nur auszugsweise auf und ich weiß nicht, ob die ansonsten einfach leer bleibt oder da noch irgendwas anderes drin stehen muss. Als nicht wirklich versierter Java Programmierer bin ich inzwischen echt aufgeschmissen:
Ich arbeite für die Uni an einem Webshop-Projekt mit allen möglichen Java-Techniken.
Ich habe es mit Servlets, JSP, JSTL hingekriegt, jetzt mit JSF zeigt mir Tomcat nicht mal mehr eine index.html!
Das Projekt habe ich in eclipse genauso erstellt wie alle vorangegangenen auch, ich habe die JSF-Bibliotheken eingebaut, ich habe mir die neueste eclipse-Version mit angeblicher JSF-Unterstützung runtergeladen, in meiner Verzweiflung sogar NetBeans installiert (steige ich aber überhaupt nicht durch), habe mich am Buch schon wund geblättert und mir im Netz einen Wolf gesucht, wahrscheinlich an die 100 mal die Projekt-Properties gecheckt, die wirklich ganz genau so aussehen wie bei der JSTL-Iteration und Tomcat behauptet selbst wenn ich den kompletten Pfad angebe es gäbe weder ein Inkrement15 noch diese index.html.

Also bittebitte von irgendjemandem, dem es schon mal geglückt ist, ein JSF-Projekt zum Laufen zu bringen für einen offensichtlich komplett bescheuerten Idioten:

Was muss ich in eclipse tun, wenn ich ein JSF-Projekt aus dem Nichts aufbauen will und wie versteht Tomcat, was ich von ihm will?

Wenn dieser Eintrag jetzt insgesamt schon etwas verbitter klingt tut es mir leid, ich bin echt am Ende...

Vielen Dank für jede Hilfe,
Stefan


----------



## maki (30. Aug 2008)

Was ist denn das für ein Buch?

Kennst du dich mit Maven 2 aus? Falls ja, da gibt es mehrere Archetypes für JSF Projekte.


----------



## SnooP (2. Sep 2008)

Wenn du in Eclipse ein Projekt samt JSF-Unterstützung erstellst und auch eine Server-Konfiguration mit angibst - diesen Server samt Deployment auch direkt aus Eclipse heraus startest, dann sollte das ganze ziemlich schnell und ohne Probleme gehen... - leider spinnt Eclipse ja auch manchmal ziemlich... dann hilft es auch mal die Server-Konfiguration wegzuschmeißen und neumachen (das entsprechende Eclipse-Projekt server löschen und dann neuen Server hinzufügen). Clean Projects und Refresh helfen auch oft Wunder  ...

ist denn der Tomcat korrekt am laufen? Kannst du den Tomcat-Manager nutzen? Wie sieht denn deine web.xml überhaupt aus... welche JSF-Version nutzt du (myfaces oder RI?).

Was sagen die loggings vom tomcat (catalina.out?).

Welche Fehlermeldung kommt genau? 404? hast du schon versucht die index direkt zu starten... hast du eine jsp erstellt? Hast du eine Navigation-rule in der faces-config erstellt? Hast du eine normale index.jsp erstellt ohne jsf?


----------



## MatthiasA (2. Sep 2008)

Also ich kann nur dieses Tutorial empfehlen.

http://www.jsf-forum.de/forum/pages/tutorials/helloworld_1.jsf

Die Seite mit der WEB.xml ist hier zu finden.

http://www.jsf-forum.de/forum/pages/tutorials/helloworld_5.jsf

PS: Bücher sind doof! Das Internet ist besser!  :meld:


----------

